

Unity Engine Announces Xbox One Support, Free For Windows Phone 8 Developers - barista
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/unity-game-engine-announces-xbox-one-support-goes-free-for-windows-phone-8-developers/

======
djabatt
It is really interesting to me that a lot of games on the Apple platform are
written in Unity C#.

